# Best way to heal an open wound!



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If it is deep you do not want it to close. It needs to heal from the inside out. Hopefully you sought vet advice.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the cut heal is healing the inside. and yes we contacted vets everyday and it took 3 weeks to get one out here and he finally made it and said we were doing a great job with it (before my trainers remedy) and he cut a little proud flesh off and now he is tellign us to let the proud flesh grow so that the wound can close up. but the cut heal dmso mixture did that for us. but yes we definitely seeked out the vet on it. as it was a very bad one. however it didn't get any tendons or ligaments and she gets around perfectly fine on it. she bucks and runs and plays like normal when she gets her outside time.


----------

